# αγανακτισμένος ή αγανακτημένος;



## nikosl (Sep 6, 2010)

Στο Athens Review of Books (τεύχος Σεπτέμβρη) ο Χ.Ε. Μαραβέλιας γράφει μια συντριπτική κριτική για τη μετάφραση στο βιβλίο του Τζον Τσάντγουϊκ, _Η αποκρυπτογράφηση της Γραμμικής Β_, εκδ. Ενάλιος. Ωστόσο, αφού εντοπίσει δεκάδες (ή ίσως εκατοντάδες) μεταφραστικές γκάφες, γράφει:

Είχα τελειώσει το παρόν άρθρο, όταν με τσακισμένα νεύρα, συνάντησα στο δρόμο τον ομηριστή Β. Πανταζή. Αγανακτημένος (δεν υπάρχει ρήμα αγανακτίζω!) του ανέφερα για το προκείμενο κρούσμα.​
Φυσικά, τα λεξικά καλά κάνουν και καταγράφουν τη λέξη αγανακτισμένος. Και νομίζω ότι το ζήτημα, παρότι το ρήμα δεν είναι σε -άρω, συνδέεται με τη συζήτηση περί σουτάρω/σουταρίζω που έγινε στου 40άκου. Κάνω λάθος;


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2010)

Του αφιερώνουμε το παρακάτω πλαίσιο από το ΛΝΕΓ (κι ας μην περιλαμβάνει ούτε το _αγανακτισμένος_ ούτε το _σκαναρισμένος_  ):

*-ισμένος: μετοχές ρημάτων που δεν λήγουν σε -ίζω.* Αρκετά ρήματα σχηματίζουν τη (μεσοπαθητική) μετοχή τους σε *–ισμένος*, δηλ. κατά το πρότυπο των ρημάτων σε *-ίζω*, χωρίς να είναι ρήματα σε *-ίζω*. Αυτό συμβαίνει κυρίως με ρήματα τα οποία στον αόριστο τους (σε -ησα, π.χ. _ευτύχησα, τυράννησα_) ακούγονται το ίδιο με τα ρήματα σε -ίζω (*-ισα*: _στόλισα, χτένισα)_, οπότε σχηματίζουν τη μετοχή τους όπως αυτά, δηλ. σαν να ήταν ρήματα σε _-ίζω_: _ευτυχισμένος, τυραννισμένος _κ.τ.ό., όπως _στολισμένος, χτενισμένος. _Μετοχές σε _-ισμένος από _ρήματα που δεν τελειώνουν σε _-ίζω_ είναι: _τραγουδισμένος, χιλιοτραγουδισμένος (τραγουδώ), απηυδισμένος (απαυδώ), λιγοθυμισμένος, λιποθυμισμένος (λιγοθυμώ / λιποθυμώ), βαρυγγωμισμένος (βαρυγγωμώ), τυραννισμένος (τυραννώ), ξαγρυπνισμένος (ξαγρυπνώ), αγρυπνισμένος (αγρυπνώ), ξενυχτισμένος (ξενυχτώ), ευτυχισμένος (ευτυχώ), δυστυχισμένος (δυστυχώ), ξεψυχισμένος (ξεψυχώ), λαχταρισμένος (λαχταρώ). _Σε _-ισμένος _σχηματίζονται και τα _φοβισμένος (φοβούμαι) _από το_ φοβίζω, κοιμισμένος (κοιμούμαι) _από το _κοιμίζω _και _καθισμένος (κάθομαι) _από το _καθίζω, κοπανισμένος (κοπανώ) _από το_ κοπανίζω _και _αρχινισμένος (αρχινώ) _από επίδραση τού _αρχίζω. _Τέλος, σε _-ισμένος _σχηματίζονται τα (κυρ. ξενικής προέλευσης) ρήματα σε *-άρω*: _μακιγιαρισμένος (μακιγιάρω), φρακαρισμένος (φρακάρω), αμπαλαρισμένος (αμπαλάρω), φιλτραρισμένος (φιλτράρω), γρασαρισμένος (γρασάρω), στραπατσαρισμένος (στραπατσάρω), πακεταρισμένος (πακετάρω), λιμαρισμένος (λιμάρω), μποτιλιαρισμένος (μποτιλιάρω), πουδραρισμένος (πουδράρω), μανταρισμένος (μαντάρω), φοδραρισμένος (φοδράρω), λανσαρισμένος (λανσάρω), σταμπαρισμένος (σταμπάρω), μαρκαρισμένος (μαρκάρω), στοκαρισμένος (στοκάρω), παρκαρισμένος (παρκάρω), καμουφλαρισμένος (καμουφλάρω), λαμπικαρισμένος (λαμπικάρω), μπαρκαρισμένος (μπαρκάρω), φρεσκαρισμένος (φρεσκάρω), λασκαρισμένος (λασκάρω), λουστραρισμένος (λουστράρω), ντεραπαρισμένος (ντεραπάρω), μοστραρισμένος (μοστράρω), μπλοκαρισμένος (μπλοκάρω), πικαρισμένος (πικάρω), καλμαρισμένος (καλμάρω), ντοπαρισμένος (ντοπάρω), πρεσαρισμένος (πρεσάρω), σκιτσαρισμένος (σκιτσάρω), παρκεταρισμένος (παρκετάρω), τουμπαρισμένος (τουμπάρω), μονταρισμένος (μοντάρω), φουνταρισμένος (φουντάρω), φορμαρισμένος (φορμάρω), ραφιναρισμένος (ραφινάρω), ντοκουμενταρισμένος (ντοκουμεντάρω), παρφουμαρισμένος (παρφουμάρω), κλαταρισμένος (κλατάρω) _κ.ά., καθώς και τα_ φαλιρισμένος _και_ γαρνιρισμένος _από ρ. σε_ -ίρω (φαλίρω, γαρνίρω)._​

Μένει να σκανάρει κάποιος τη βιβλιοκριτική και να τη διαβάσουμε εδώ σκαναρισμένη, να δούμε αν πρέπει να νιώσουμε κι εμείς αγανακτισμένοι.


----------



## nikosl (Sep 6, 2010)

Το ανέβασα εδώ. Δεν πρόκειται για review, αλλά για κριτική μετάφρασης, οπότε νομίζω έχει ενδιαφέρον για όλους. Ελπίζω να μπορείτε να το διαβάσετε.


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2010)

Θαυμάσια. Δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ ή αν είναι σωστό να το αντιγράψω με OCR, αλλά κάποια σημεία θα πρέπει να τα συζητήσουμε σε κατάλληλο νήμα. Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## sarant (Sep 6, 2010)

Είμαι ευτυχημένος που το διάβασα (αφού δεν υπάρχει ρήμα ευτυχίζω δεν μπορείς να πεις ευτυχισμένος). Λίγο αυστηρός ο φίλος Μαραβέλιας, αλλά έχει ένα βουνό δίκιο (εκτός από το "αγανακτημένος").


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2010)

Στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι είναι αυστηρός, αλλά σιγά σιγά άρχισα κι εγώ να αγανακτώ. Ας μην τα βάζουμε μόνο με τον μεταφραστή: το βιβλίο είχε και επιμελήτρια. Κανονικά το βιβλίο θα έπρεπε να έχει ένα δεύτερο μάτι για τη γλωσσική επιμέλεια και έναν ειδικό συνεργάτη για την επιστημονική θεώρηση. Δεν είναι δα και καμιά περιπέτεια του Νταν Μπράουν! Χίλια-δυο πράγματα θα ήθελα να προσθέσω, αλλά δεν έχω το χρόνο, οπότε θα αρκεστώ σε δύο: (1) Υπήρχε η μετάφραση του Τζωρτζίδη, του 1962, και δεν τη συμβουλεύτηκαν. Το επόμενο που περιμένει κανείς να ακούσει είναι ότι δεν συμβουλεύτηκαν το πρωτότυπο. Ή ότι δεν συμβουλεύτηκαν λεξικά. Διαβάζεις τη συνέχεια της κριτικής και αρχίζεις να υποψιάζεσαι ότι, πράγματι, δεν συμβουλεύτηκαν λεξικά. Αλλά (2) διαβάζεις και το παρακάτω και αναρωτιέσαι μήπως δεν συμβουλεύονταν συνέχεια το πρωτότυπο, μήπως ξέφευγε το μάτι σε άλλα βιβλία. Στην αρχή του 5ου κεφαλαίου γράφει (αντιγράφω από το πρωτότυπο, αλλά δεν έχω καμία από τις δύο μεταφράσεις): «in particular I already had a pretty clear notion what Mycenaean Greek should look like, and I doubted whether Ventris had». Τι γράφει η μετάφραση; «Εγώ είχα ήδη μια σαφή και καθαρή αντίληψη, ότι τα Μυκηναϊκά Ελληνικά πρέπει να έμοιαζαν με νεότερα ελληνικά».

Πολτοποίηση.


----------



## sarant (Sep 7, 2010)

Συγνώμη, αλλά το δικό σου το εύρημα το βρίσκω πολύ πιο αποτρόπαιο από τα άλλα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Δεν είναι δικό μου το εύρημα, στις 4 σελίδες του Μαραβέλια το αλίευσα. Απλώς είναι ένα από τα λίγα που συνέκρινα με το πρωτότυπο. Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις έμεινα με την απορία: μήπως εδώ δεν αντιγράφει σωστά ο Μαραβέλιας και τους αδικεί; Ή κοίταζαν άλλο πρωτότυπο στη μετάφραση;

Πολτοποίηση.


----------



## Costas (Sep 8, 2010)

Πολτοποίηση και πατάτες _τηγανιστές_ για τον Μαραβέλια.


----------



## sarant (Sep 8, 2010)

Πλάκα-πλάκα, παλιά λεγόταν "τηγανιστές" (π.χ. στον Παπαδιαμάντη, εκτός αν με ξεγελάει ο Αϊζενχάουερ)


----------



## spatholouro (Sep 17, 2010)

Πάντως, θαρρώ πως αν ήθελε να είναι πλήρως ορθοεπής ο Μαραβέλιας, έπρεπε να πει ή "ηγανακτημένος" (εφόσον επιλέγει το "αγανακτώ") ή "αγαναχτισμένος" (με χ, από το δημ. "αγαναχτίζω")


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2011)

Τώρα που είναι στα πάνω τους *οι Αγανακτισμένοι (Los Indignados)*, να μην αναστήσουμε το νήμα, να θυμηθούμε και το αυτονομημένο —_ισμένος_;


----------



## bernardina (Jan 28, 2013)

*Ακουμπισμένος ή ακουμπημένος;*
Καθώς φαίνεται, και τα δύο. _Σίγουρα πάντως όχι *ακουμπησμένος. _
Το πρώτο αντιστοιχεί στο ρήμα ακουμπίζω και το άλλο στο ρήμα ακουμπώ.

Ενώ όμως συνηθίζουμε περισσότερο το ρήμα _ακουμπώ _παρά το _ακουμπίζω_, προτιμάμε συνήθως τη μετοχή _ακουμπισμένος_ και όχι _ακουμπημένος_. 

Ο γενικός κανόνας, αν θυμάμαι καλά, είναι πως τα ρήματα σε -άω, ώ (όπως το ακουμπώ) φτιάχνουν μετοχές σε -ημένος. Πχ, Καλλιεργώ - καλλιεργημένος, αργοπορώ- αργοπορημένος,
ενώ τα σε -ίζω, φτιάχνουν μετοχές σε -ισμένος. Πχ. Εκνευρίζω - εκνευρισμένος, τηγανίζω - τηγανισμένος. 
Τα είπα καλά, δάσκαλε;:)
Ελπίζω να μην έπεσα σε κανένα πανξουτόνι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 28, 2013)

bernardina said:


> *Ακουμπισμένος ή ακουμπημένος;*
> Καθώς φαίνεται, και τα δύο. _Σίγουρα πάντως όχι *ακουμπησμένος. _
> Το πρώτο αντιστοιχεί στο ρήμα ακουμπίζω και το άλλο στο ρήμα ακουμπώ.
> 
> ...



Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν ήξερα την ύπαρξη του ακουμπίζω. Άλλη μια χρήσιμη πληροφορία. Αλλά για τις μετοχές έχω να πω ότι ο κανόνας είναι αρκετά γενικός κι έχει πάμπολλες εξαιρέσεις, σε σημείο που να μην είναι και τόσο κανόνας, πια. Όπως: πετάω-πεταμένος (και πεταγμένος), αφαιρώ-αφαιρεμένος, αγανακτώ-αγανακτισμένος (κι όχι αγανακτημένος). Μετοχές σε -ισμένος που δεν έρχονται από ρήματα σε -ίζω είναι και οι: ξεψυχισμένος, δυστυχισμένος, ξαπγρυπνισμένος, κ.α.


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2013)

Τα έφερα εδώ (τα #13 και 14) μια και είναι φιλικότερο το περιβάλλον. Στο νήμα *Ποιο από τα δύο;* θέλουμε λυμένα θέματα (με παραπομπές).


----------

